
Show HN: ___.sh - a static markdown blog 'engine' in 42 lines of shell commands - nico_h
https://github.com/nicolasH/frankensteins
======
bradhe
Cool! We use something similar for our "shared" blog at dev.aboutus.org. We
generate HTML from markdown files via jekyll and it scales really well.

~~~
nico_h
:) this one goes to great length to be as short as possible. No need to
install ruby or python, only Multimarkdown. There is no configuration, it
mostly cat bits and pieces of files into an html file for each post and an
index file. You can modify these bits and pieces and that's it.

